# Do they lay down a lot at the end??



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

I had posted some pics of Jessie yesterday b/c she is very sunken in front of her hips and I understand that means she "dropped" She is laying down all the time. She will get up for grain and the odd stretch but then back to laying down again. Normal?? She isn't sick is she??


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

Pretty normal. I wouldn't be worried about it, but keep an eye on her to make sure she isn't going into labor. Good luck!


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

That is the problem I have been keeping too close of an eye on her watching for every and any sign of labour ... now I am exhausted and it hasn't even started yet :tears: Its gonna be another LONG day. I am so excited and so worried I am going to miss the birth.;-)


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

BTW "Future Hope Farm" I absolutely love your farm name!!!! Wonderful.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Have a nap...that is what I did...do you have a monitor? I was able to listen (even while sleeping) for mt doe...woke up to hear some extra grunting etc. And within 15 mins a baby arrived lol.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

We actually bought a video surveillance camera and put it out there and I can watch on my tablet. I was awake every 1/2 hr checking on her all night long. Hoping she goes before Sunday morning and we are gone to Church. :eyeroll:


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I hope she kids soon! I was always afraid to leave the house just in case one of mine went into labor while I wasn't there. We are traveling 2 1/2 hours tomorrow to pick up another buck for our breeding and we were hoping our one doe kidded before then...and she did on Thursday!


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

She will probably follow the Doe code!!


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

what is that? When you aren't looking or its the most inconvenient??


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

Well here is margaret's explanation of the doe code (copied from another page where I asked!!)

Doe Code of Honor

The doe's secret code of honor is as old as goats themselves and is the species best kept secret. No doe shall ever kid before its time. (Its time being determined by the following factors):

1- No kid shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all involved. Your owner's house must be a wreck, their family hungry and desperate for clean clothes, and their social life nonexistent.

2- "Midwives" must reach the babbling fool status before you kid out. Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean the time is getting close.

3- For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you, kidding must be delayed by at least one day for each item. If they use an audio monitor, one good yell per hour will keep things interesting.

4- If you hear the words, "She's nowhere near ready. She'll be fine while we're away for the weekend," Wait until they load the car, then begin pushing!

5- Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you're getting close.

6- When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait at least three more days.

7 -You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are mandatory! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing your food around in the bucket and then walking away from it, and nesting, are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things to do to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait.

8- The honor of all goats is now in your hands. Use this time to avenge all of your barn mates. Think about your friend who had to wear that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for another day. OH, they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful wormings can also be avenged at this time.

9- If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when to have the kids, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action! The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching for a flashlight that works!

10- Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time someone comes into the barn to check you. Your barn mates will love you as the extra goodies fall their way too.

Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how truly special goats are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a beautiful doeling to carry on the Doe Code of Honor for the next generation of those who wait.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

That is soo good. I don't know how but I am sure "Jessie" read it somewhere already. :lol:


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh and another one that should be on this list
11. Always give kids of the opposite gender than what your owner wants


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Hehe, that never gets old! Very well thought out!


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

I posted a copy in the barn. That way Jessie will know I am on to her.


----------

